# skid steer sweeper water system



## John Mac

I purchased a new Bob Cat sweeper last week. We always have a lot of sweeping to do on every job and brooms were getting old. 

The unit was dropped off by our dealer and we started to use it as soon as it came off the trailer. 

The skid steer we used does not have a enclosed cab, the dust was amazing. The whole block was a big dust cloud, my operator was covered in dust so much so that I had to give him a painters respirator so he could breath. We own an another skid steer with enclosed cab and ac but that one was not on the job at the time. 

Bob Cats only water unit available is one that mounts to the skid steer. This will not work for us because we don't always use the same skid steer on every job. I also can see this getting damaged over time.

What I can't find is an after market spray unit that we can mount to the sweeper and a 12v water pump or gravity feed. We can probably build one from parts but was wondering if any of you guys have seen an after market unit that we could buy and mount to our sweeper. any suggestions?


----------



## peteo1

Don't run it wide open. I see I don't know how many guys run a broom with the throttle wide freaking open. Also brooming with the wind helps tremendously. As far as the water system, why not mount two 30 gallon water tanks yo the broom and let them gravity feed. You would probably have to reinforce the hood for the broom but with a little ingenuity it would probably fix you up just fine.


----------



## magilly00

That is some good advice.


----------



## John Mac

I think my plan is build something, the tank should be mounted on the sweeper. The sweeper is just an angle roller broom with a dust cover. Going tomorrow to pick it up at the job site and bring it back to shop and build something. I will post a photo when done.

Need to build a platform on the unit to hold tank.


----------



## SnowGuy73

John Mac;1816519 said:


> I think my plan is build something, the tank should be mounted on the sweeper. The sweeper is just an angle roller broom with a dust cover. Going tomorrow to pick it up at the job site and bring it back to shop and build something. I will post a photo when done.
> 
> Need to build a platform on the unit to hold tank.


Hopefully you post pictures of the finished product!


----------

